# System Center Configuration Manager where to download



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where can i download the full version of 
*System Center Configuration Manager?*


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can't download it, it is a licensed server. You have to purchase it


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

You mean i cant download it? Isnt SCCM a windows application that i have to install in a server?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You have to purchase it as a server application, just like SQL, just like Sharepoint, just like any of them.


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

well i mean, Is SCCM a file which i need to download or buy then install it on a Windows server ? Or does it come with the operating system together? Can you explain me this? I mean if i want it now can i download it and buy it?
Because SQL is able to be downloaded and you can install it on a windows server OS


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd start by looking here.


----------

